# IMAF Connecticut Camp



## Brian Johns (Jun 19, 2004)

Folks,

Under the direction of Master Brian Zawilinski, the annual IMAF Connecticut camp will be taking place from July 29th through August 1st. For further details and to download a flyer for this camp in PDF format, please go to www.modernarnis.net. 

I have been to this  camp in the past couple years and it's a great camp !! The Connecticut folks really go out of their way to make out of town visitors welcome at this camp. Brian and his staff have done a terrific job in the past with regard to this camp and I have no doubt that they will, once again, put together a class camp. Unfortunately, I will not be able to attend this camp as a family vacation has been scheduled for the same week......18 people in a beach house in NC !!! Methinks that I will drink lots of beer that week !!  

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 17, 2004)

This camp is just around the corner and it's time to give it a bump up. If you are in the New England area, check it out !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 24, 2004)

As this camp is just a week away, it was time to give this posting another bump. This is a fun camp put together by Master Brian Zawilinski. If you are in the area, think about going to this camp.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------

